# Tympanoplasty w/ OCR



## Joyce Burchett (Nov 25, 2009)

May we charge separately for a fascia graft taken postauricular incision & incision closed before doing the above procedure through the ear canal?  We are using 69632 for the surgery, but not sure if graft should be charged however it is a separate incision.  If we may charge graft, what is best CPT code to use (20926?)???


Joyce Burchett CPC


----------



## sbenden719 (Dec 4, 2009)

yes....20926 is for the graft....only coded if the incision has been closed, otherwise it is included.  but i bill seperatly when closed


----------

